# Dryer lint tinder



## voodooteam13 (Jan 19, 2013)

What do you think about using dryer Lint as tinder for starting fires, it's extremely dry, very flammable, and best of all it's FREE!


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I've used it camping and backpacking. It compresses down very well, light, and abundant.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I use the lint from my belly button. I do take it out first though.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Make sure it's all cotton, synthetics don't really ignite that well. You could also ball it up in petrolium jelly. 

I make fire starters from the card board egg containers that I get from a couple resturants for free, and the free saw dust I get from wood shop. I find old candles cheap at garage sales and get them, or free from family members. These are almost free.


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I keep my empty toliet paper rolls and stuff them with dryer lint....


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a 1 gallon paint can(new from Home Depot) packed full sitting the shelf.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I have some in my BOB


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

I keep a used Pringles can on the dryer for storing the lint wads .... it can pack super tite


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Never thought of using a Pingles can, gonna have to save a few of them!



IlliniWarrior said:


> I keep a used Pringles can on the dryer for storing the lint wads .... it can pack super tite


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

I've got a quart zip top bag packed with dryer lint in my BOB. I tried using the petroleum jelly and cotton ball yesterday and it was an epic flop, it wouldn't catch a spark from my ferro rod even with magnesium on it. Lint catches really well though.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I pack the dryer lint down into empty toilet paper rolls and pour wax into the lint and over the cardboard. The lint needs to be saturated. After the wax has dried cut the roll into disks. They light easily and burn for a good while. They can be used as fire starters or even fuel tabs for emergency stoves.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

I use paper egg cartons to make firestarters with dryer lint and paraffin. Works great. We even use one of those when starting our fireplace!


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

Just a word of caution, much of the lint from our synthetic clothing these days if burned produces toxic fumes. In a SHTF situation having fire and heat might be more important but I started using sawdust and wax. It does weigh more in a backpack, but I like the idea of not having to worry that the fumes might be toxic


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Keep mine in an old plastic coffee can .


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

mtexplorer said:


> Just a word of caution, much of the lint from our synthetic clothing these days if burned produces toxic fumes. In a SHTF situation having fire and heat might be more important but I started using sawdust and wax. It does weigh more in a backpack, but I like the idea of not having to worry that the fumes might be toxic


Excellent point!


----------

